# Man buns - hot or not?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Do they get your panties wet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not. They make me think of samurais.

Sent from the future


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you know why I don't like man buns? Because they have long hair right, and then they just tie it all up in a really tight bun.

LET ME LOVE YOUR HAIR.

phew, I need to calm down.

*edit:* Nah I actually don't care too much lol because the kind of guys that wear their hair like that aren't usually my type to start with (I'm very shallow,) so it's all good.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm about ready for the princess leia look


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It looks awful.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

They can look OK (different people can pull off different hairstyles), but I do feel it takes away from my ability to take the guy seriously.

I mean, here we could be talking about this horrible news story or something deeply philosophical, and it's like... dude... your hair's in a bun.

They do not get my panties wet.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

nope


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

too hipsterish


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. I must really be getting old. I totally thought this was about butts.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh hell yea. I LOVE them. It's so weird to me. Sometimes I think pple just hear other pple saying stuff and it just catches on. If you look at it is it literally hair pulled up lol. So strange to me that pple have a visceral reaction to a man pulling his hair up. Anyway give me a man with a man bun and a beard and I'm lovely! I think to pull off a man bun though you have to have a lot of hair. It can't be a little nub. It has to be thick and luscious. Yummm


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. I must really be getting old. I totally thought this was about butts.


Those man buns I like.

Sent from the future


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks really good to me. There's nothing manly about it tho, looks just as good on any other gender.

Hate how it's such a popular hairstyle tho. But that's just me as an anti-mainstreamer lol.

I have a variation of the man bun but I most often wear it down, like a ponytail. LOOKS SWEET AS ALL HELL except i'm balding


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Only if the guy is already hot.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Not. They make me think of samurais.


Oh thank God I'm not the only one who thinks this.

No offense to anyone, generally I'm pretty openminded about physical appearance, but IMO man buns belong on samurais only.

And what's with all the guys who have not only a man bun but a lumberjack beard...? Are those what they call "hipsters"? This combo mystifies me. :|


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Depends on if the guy can pull it off. Some guys don't have a sense of style and those that don't can't pull off a man bun.

Honestly, a guy with a sense of style is golden.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Oh thank God I'm not the only one who thinks this.
> 
> No offense to anyone, generally I'm pretty openminded about physical appearance, but IMO man buns belong on samurais only.
> 
> And what's with all the guys who have not only a man bun but a lumberjack beard...? Are those what they call "hipsters"? This combo mystifies me. :|


Nah samurais had this style:









And yes those would fall into the hipster category most likely, but I wuoldn't say everyone with a man bun + big beard is a hipster, but most are without a doubt.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

It looks disgusting. An abhorrent hair style.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It's a piece of elastic in someones hair. That's all it is. It isn't a sign of the end times, its hair.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Prerequisites: 

-Must be Japanese.
-Must be part of the samurai class.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I totally thought this was about butts.


Tina did too.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

No.

PS: What happened to that other thread?


----------



## lolyouthought (Mar 31, 2017)

Naaaat


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Where i live so many guys have that hairstyle lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Whatev said:


> Tina did too.


Awe, poor Tina.

Anyway, buns should always be hot. They taste better that way.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't really care for them - even if I did have the hair/hairline for one.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

It's stupid. I only do it so my hair is not in the way but I don't do it in public.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

farfegnugen said:


> I'm about ready for the princess leia look


Which one?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I love them! idk if they make my panties wet lol but I like them on guys. I don't know why people hate it so much, it's just another hairstyle. I don't see them around so much lately, I'm pretty torn up about it. I liked the whole undercut with a bun thing so much that I actually cut my own hair cut like that myself (sorta like this) lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

roxslide said:


> I love them! idk if they make my panties wet lol but I like them on guys. I don't know why people hate it so much, it's just another hairstyle. I don't see them around so much lately, I'm pretty torn up about it. I liked the whole undercut with a bun thing so much that I actually cut my own hair cut like that myself (sorta like this) lol


Thank you sane human. It's just a haircut lol. Omg your link is so badass!


----------

